# rachat d'actions / d'entreprises...



## Andreacamargog

alguien sabe como se traduce "rachat d'actions" en español???
graciass


----------



## Xerinola

¿Rescatar acciones?


----------



## ninagirl

¿No podría ser *compra de acciones*?

En el diccionario dice:

*rachat*

m
1.(de bienes) nueva compra. 

y las acciones son bienes, al fin y al cabo...


----------



## Xerinola

Yo diría que no pq sino compra de acciones sería âchat d'actions no??
por eso pienso q rachat debe de tener otro significado.
Alguna otra sugerencia?

saludos

x.


----------



## Porsan

Yo creo que *recompra de acciones* es una opción correcta, habitualmente utilizada en español. Por ejemplo, una Empresa puede emitir acciones con *pacto de recompra* a un determinado precio si la cotización no ha alcanzado cierto valor preestablecido.


----------



## araceli

Creo que podría ser *rescate de acciones*


----------



## buenosaires12

Creo que araceli tiene razon, estudié derecho y trabajé unos anios (no mucho) pero jamas escuché recompra de acciones (ni tampoco de un bien inmueble)

Me parece mas acertado rescate de acciones.


----------



## Porsan

buenosaires12 said:
			
		

> Creo que araceli tiene razon, estudié derecho y trabajé unos anios (no mucho) pero jamas escuché recompra de acciones (ni tampoco de un bien inmueble)
> 
> Me parece mas acertado rescate de acciones.


 
Sin embargo, "recompra de acciones" da 133.000 respuestas en Google...y "rescate de acciones" sólo 538


----------



## araceli

Hola Porsan:

Supongo que las dos son válidas, por eso es bueno indicar el país-destino de la traducción.

Saludos.


----------



## agirlcalledlilly

hola, quizás es viejo el comentario, pero soy contador público de Venezuela y en contabilidad rescate de acciones se dice "redención de acciones" quier decir qeu la empresa compra sus propias acciones a los terceros qeu eran accionistas. esto par recupera dinero en caso de falta de capital


----------



## ivarias

Xerinola said:


> Yo diría que no pq sino compra de acciones sería âchat d'actions no??
> por eso pienso q rachat debe de tener otro significado.
> Alguna otra sugerencia?
> 
> saludos
> 
> x.


 


No sé si en español existe la palabra *recompra*. Yo diría *rescate*, o *readquisición, o nueva compra*

Y tiene razón Xerinola, *compra* sería más bien *achat*.

Saludos a todos


----------



## laura madrid

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola de nuevo,
Me cuesta traducir esta frase en español:
_**** limite au *rachat de spécialistes* leader sur des marchés ou l'entreprise est absent_e
Las iniciales que habia puesto antes no representan el nombre de la empresa, creo que es la abreviatura de un departamento. Me gustaria saber cual...

la traducción  "rescate" para "le rachat" no me suena.¿Hay otras posibilidades?
Creo que se trata del "empleo/reclutamiento de especialistas"
Gracias

Las iniciales R&D no son el nombre de la empresa, representan el departamento "Recherche et développement"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como se supone que la gente no se compra, imagino que se trata de comprar empresas especializadas. Pero tu frase parece truncada, falta algo para que podamos entender de qué se trata.

Gévy


----------



## laura madrid

Al final la traduci_ le rachat   por reclutamiento_

A mi también me suena que falta algo en la frase original, en frances. Creo que _*spécialistes *se refiere a las empresas especialisazas, entonces *le rachat *deberia ser traducido por* contratacion*._ El documento es un acta de una reunion. La frase habla de uno de los problemas de la empresa.
Gracias y buenas noches


----------



## Gévy

No sé cómo has llegado a esta conclusión. Rachat no es reclutamiento. ¿De qué problema hablan y en qué términos? ¿Qué precede la frase? ¿Qué la sigue? 

Francamente no explicas con bastantes detalles el contexto y como no sabemos de qué se trata, poco podemos hacer para ayudarte.

Gévy
 lo traduci  => lo traduje. 
Y cuidado con los acentos, has de respetar la ortografía (las letras acentuadas las tienes en el marco de la respuestas, con hacer clic encima se escribirán en tu texto si es que no puedes ponerlos con tu ordenador)


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:
¿En qué sector de actividad nos movemos?


----------



## laura madrid

Gracias por la amabilidad...para no decir más. No pusé los acentos porque escribo con prisa.


----------



## laura madrid

hola,
Ya esta.
Se trata de una empresa de electricidad.
imagino que hablan de la contratación de empresas especializadas


----------



## Madame Barberin

Gracias por el dato, sí también creo que se trata de empresas especializadas pero lejos de ser contratadas se compran, sin más.


----------



## laura madrid

pensé en *reclutamiento* porque parecía que se trataba de personas( la gente no se compra....), luego también me di cuenta que _*spécialistes *_se refiere a las empresas especializadas_*.....**lo pusé arriba, pero has visto solo los errores *_


----------



## laura madrid

o.k. gracias


----------



## Gévy

Nuestros mensajes se cruzaron, mientras escribía yo, tú modificabas tu mensaje. Eso es todo. y si te señalé los errores no era para molestarte, sino para ayudarte 

Discúlpame pues si te ha molestado. 

Gévy


----------



## laura madrid

No me molestó, ha sido un malentendido. No pasa nada.
gracias


----------



## Gévy

Gracias a ti.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Hola, según el diccionario jurídico es-fr de Nicolas A . Campos de ed. Comares, rachat seria rescate, retroventa, recuperación o indulto. En el caso de acciones entiendo que rescate sería adecuado.


----------

